# Nurse practitioner and X-rays



## Starbuck1987 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm a new biller, working at a new urgent care clinic. We have 2 nurse practitioners who have been administering and reading x-rays. Our doctors who are supervising (but not actually in the building), our NPs, and our office manager all believe that the NPs are able to read the x-rays. However, insurance is denying payment, stating the x-ray codes are beyond the provider's scope of practice. Any advice on a solution? Eventually, we will have a contract signed with an outside company who will be reading the x-rays. In this case, do we bill the x-ray code with TC modifier? (And the other company uses -26? or vice-versa?) What about a way to get our current x-rays paid for? Please provide quotes or links I can use for reference, if possible, so I can pass on the info. Thanks!


----------

